# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  12 шагов к постели

## Irina

*12 шагов к постели*

*Как плавно превратить романтический ужин в завтрак нагишом, особенно если вы недавно познакомились?* Мы опросили немало женщин и в итоге выделили 12 пунктов, на которые надо обратить внимание. Только не забывай, что все девушки разные и универсальных правил не существует.

*1. Как пригласить ее на свидание?*

”+” Звонок, SMS или e-mail примерно следующего содержания: “Привет, ты мне очень понравилась, можно пригласить тебя есть кабана?”

”–”Серенада под ее окном под бумбокс, диск с песней: “Привет, меня зовут Глеб, пойдем в пятницу есть с колбасой хлеб”.

*Только 7% женщин благосклонно относятся к подобным изыскам*.

Если она дала тебе свой телефон, значит, уже заинтересована. Не надо завуалированных предложений — вы оба прекрасно понимаете, чего тебе от нее нужно. Вот и не строй из себя невесть кого.

Если она ответит “нет”...и не добавит при этом “похотливый скот”, то, скорее всего, она действительно занята и совершенно не против встретиться в другой раз. 79% опрошенных женщин сказали, что не будут морочить голову и сразу скажут, если не хотят встречаться с тем или иным мужчиной. Так что выжди денек или часок и предложи другой день и обязательно другой вид досуга.

*2. Как перейти от ужина к более интересной части программы?*

”-” Сказать: “Ну что, не пора ли нам посмотреть на мой огромный диван (коллекцию китайского фарфора, марок, чучел и т.п.)?”

”+” Предложить съесть по мороженому или по пирожному в кафе неподалеку (на полпути до твоего дома).

*54% женщин хотят небольшой паузы между ужином и интимом.*

Шумный ресторан годится для банальных разговоров, без которых, увы, не обойтись. Теперь зайдите в какое-то более тихое место, где можно побеседовать на более интимные темы, потрогать друг друга за коленки и вообще настроиться на романтический лад.

Работа над ошибками: Если ты видишь ее негативную реакцию на столь прямое предложение, обрати ситуацию в шутку или фарс. Сделай небольшую паузу и пригласи ее куда-нибудь.

*3. Как лучше всего пригласить ее к себе?*

”-” Сказать все честно и как есть: “Я хочу видеть, как твое крепкое загорелое тело извивается на моих шелковых простынях. Поехали, хотя бы на часок!”

”+” Предложить посмотреть редкое артхаусное кино “Труба и тромбон” или выпить редкого марокканского чаю.
*
51% опрошенных женщин сказали, что прямое приглашение заметно остудит их пыл.*

Вы оба понимаете, что разговоры про кино и чай — фикция. И если она говорит “да”, она идет к тебе вовсе не за чаем. Но если последовательно отказываться от подобных заманок, недалеко до того момента, когда люди начнут подходить друг к другу на улице с фразой: “Пойдем пот...ся!”. Если не уверен в ее готовности пойти к тебе сегодня, дай ей самой возможность выбрать: “Так что — хочешь выпить классного марокканского чая или поедешь домой?” Выберет последнее — не забудь проводить.

*4. Что прибрать, пока она разувается в прихожей?*

”-” Взбить подушки и отогнуть уголок одеяла.

Работа над ошибками: Не вздумай акцентировать внимание на кровати. Чистота и аккуратность — все, что от тебя требуется. Презервативы спрячь подальше.

”+” Навести порядок в ванной.

*67% женщин категорически не готовы простить тебе грязный санузел.*

Поэтому первым делом — марш в ванную и наведи там чистоту. Неплохо, чтобы стены квартиры хоть что-то говорили о тебе — при помощи фотографий, постеров, афиш и тому подобного. Ей будет на что посмотреть, пока ты завариваешь чай.

*5. Когда сделать первый шаг?*

”+” Сначала показать ей дом, поболтать и расслабиться.

*70% хотят сначала понять, куда они попали, и освоиться на новом месте.*

Будь она твоей девушкой — она была бы в восторге от сексуального напора, но если ты хочешь, чтобы она ею стала, — веди себя спокойнее. Малейший намек на секс возможен не раньше, чем через 15 минут. А пока обеспечь ей максимальный комфорт — налей выпить, музыку включи… Если не знаешь ее музыкальных пристрастий — включай Coldplay — к меланхолическим руладам Криса Мартина благосклонно отнеслись 54% респонденток.

”-” Наброситься на нее прямо в прихожей.

*6. Как сделать первый шаг?*

”+” Замолчать, слегка приобнять ее, взять за руку и внимательно посмотреть прямо в глаза.

Если она тоже замолчит и посмотрит на тебя — время пришло. Если попытается заполнить паузу — поболтайте еще немного. А вообще не торопись — если все идет так, как надо, в определенный момент вы оба почувствуете — пора. И тут уж не оплошай.

”-” Прижать к стене, впиться в губы и начать ковыряться с лифчиком.

Работа над ошибками: Если ты полез к ней с нежностями, а она, как полоумная, закричала: “Мужчина, что вы себе позволяете!” — не переживай.

Почти половина опрошенных сказали, что, даже если мужчина выбрал крайне неудачный момент для демонстрации своих намерений, они не считают это фатальным.

Просто подожди немного и приступай к подвигам снова.

*7. Как понять, что она готова переместиться в спальню?*

”-” Ждать, пока она сама скажет об этом.

”+” Следить за ее поведением и проявлять осторожную инициативу.

Инициатива, а уж тем более при первом сексе, должна исходить от тебя. Но происходить это должно в нужное время. Следи за тем, как она реагирует на твои ласки. Лучше даже чуть-чуть повременить с переселением в спальню, пусть распалится и начнет нервничать — в нашем деле это совсем не помеха.
*
8. Как ее правильно раздевать?
*
”+” По очереди снимать по вещи с нее и с себя, а лучше синхронно раздевать друг друга.

”-” В пылу страсти главное — оголить необходимые части тела.

Нужно ли говорить, что жадная спешная случка — не то, с чего ей бы хотелось начинать вашу совместную половую жизнь? Поэтому раздеваться придется полностью и медленно. И, разумеется, голая женщина рядом с мужчиной, не снявшим даже галстук, вряд ли будет чувствовать возбуждение. Опять-таки постарайся забыть подростковые годы и не слишком зацикливайся на содержимом лифчика и трусов. Покажи, что ты хочешь ее всю, а не только определенные части тела.

*9. Какой должна быть прелюдия?*

”+” Целовать ее везде.

”-” Предложить ей легкий расслабляющий массаж.

Предложение массажа, розовые лепестки на простынях и выстроившиеся по росту свечки у изголовья кровати — все это отдает немыслимой фальшью, и она обязательно это почувствует. Предлагать ее помассировать, пуская слюну в предвкушении возможности потрогать ее за грудь, — оставь эти радости подросткам. Веди себя серьезно. Вы уже добрались до той стадии, когда можно делать именно то, что хочется.

*10. К чему нужно стремиться, занимаясь сексом в первый раз?*

”+” Главное — достичь эмоциональной близости и взаимопонимания.

”-” К тому, чтобы способность нормально ходить и соображать из-за бесчисленных оргазмов вернулась к ней не скоро.

83% предпочитают для первого раза минимум экспериментов и банальную миссионерскую позицию.

Оргазм для первого раза большинство считает совсем не обязательным, главное — общая атмосфера. Оставь “цитаты” из порно и Камасутры на следующие разы. Сейчас важно показать ей, что она для тебя — сексуальна и неповторима, что ты ее безумно хочешь и готов на все, чтобы сделать ей приятно. Делать это все ты будешь в следующий раз (очень возможно, что он наступит этой же ночью).

*11. Как общаться во время секса?*

”+” Стараться обойтись минимумом слов, следя за жестами и поведением.

”-” Попросить ее подробно описать свои предпочтения в сексе, а лучше подготовить конспект.

39% женщин сказали, что чрезмерная болтовня – один из наиболее неприятных моментов при первом сексе.

Не стоит в первый раз ждать от девушки особой откровенности. Следи за ее дыханием, движениями и мотай на ус то, что видишь.

*12. Что сказать, когда вы расстанетесь утром?*

”-” “Это было великолепно, спасибо!”

”+” “Когда мы увидимся снова?”

*78% Хотят, чтобы ты назначил новое свидание до того, как вы расстанетесь.
*
Поменьше неопределенностей, фраза “Я позвоню” ее не устроит. И не забудь обмануть ее ожидания. Сказал, что позвонишь завтра, — звони сегодня.

----------


## Irina

Кстати, очень не плохие советы. Даже если вы давно знакомы стоит на них внимание обратить.

----------


## JAHolper

По SMS или E-mail можно долго приглашать. Только звонок и уверенность в себе позволит быстро перейти к самому интересному.

----------


## Mouse

Напоминает один пошлый анекдот про поручика Ржевского:
Молодой поручик Ржевский прочитал в книге о правилах хорошего тона как разговаривать с дамами. Там были даны примерные темы разговора: о животных, о погоде, о музыке, о любви. поручик не замедлил воспользоваться советами и решил познакомиться с дамой, которая гуляла с болонкой.
- Какая у вас мелкая собачка, - сказал поручик и, подойдя поближе, пнул ее сапогом, - низко полетела что-то, к дождю видать. Впрочем я - поручик Ржевский, у меня дома есть барабан, пойдемте пое...ся.

----------

